

Start acting like a startup or call yourself something else. - vlod
http://vlod.blogspot.com/2009/02/start-acting-like-startup-or-call.html

======
TaraK
Well, sooner or later the company needs to scale. Better later than sooner.

The hockey stick of employees right after funding is lethal. It's not an
organic growth, productivity drops through the floor, and instead of managing
code (which they're experts at) the founders start managing people (decidedly
less expert at this).

It's an error of inexperience. You only make that mistake once.

